# Trading atv



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey all, i was thinking about trading my 05 Honda rubicon 500 for a bigger fourwheeler. Mine has a 450 swingarm with 2.5" lift kit. 29.5" Outlaws on stock rims, snorkeled, and hmf exhaust. I have a guy wanting to trade me a 07 Grizzly 660 with 31" outlaws and a 6" Gorilla lift. It needs a 4wd actuator and air/fuel ratio adjusted. Would this be a good trade? I don't know much about the 6" lifts. And my main concern is the Gorilla lift. Would it hold up and would i still be able to do normal riding like riding dirt roads? I don't want a fourwheeler that i can only ride in water. I wanna be able to still ride dirtroads and trails too, but also play in the mud/water. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

no input? ok well thinking about not trading for that grizz too far of a drive. found a 06 grizz with no problems with a built motor snorkels, and radiator relocated thats a lot closer. any info on grizzlys?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I know the 700 is pretty reliable. The 660 is to as far as I know I think the most common problem with them was breaking axles.


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

why were they so easy to break axles?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Check out grizzly central


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

It could be the rider or steep angles. But I don't know from personal ridding.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Grizzlies come with great ground clearance and along with that come steep axle angles. I would say thats a good trade if you do more mud riding than trail riding. Any bike with a 6" lift is gonna sacrifice some trail-ability.


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

ok how good is a 07 king quad 700?


----------



## as140672 (Jun 10, 2013)

king quads are badass they seem to just be tanks, I have seen lots of them just run forever I got a a buddy with 19,000 trouble free (beside belt and other maintenance) miles on a 08 750 and not the easiest of riding, its not as fast or as fun as my 850 but **** its a good bike, then I got a king quad 400 as with 12,000 trouble free.

I have heard the 660 where really unstable but never really rode one, I know the 700 grizzlys are a bit tippy but not bad just got to get used to it.


----------

